# BABY, my baby



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Many of you probably saw these already but here are some random pics of Baby:


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Baby is one gorgeous girl Aly, I love the photo with her eyes closed how cute is that


----------



## softie (Jul 30, 2007)

Baby gets cuter every time I see her  My favorite picture of her is when she's bathing, too funny!


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Aww baby also looks just like my slush. Aly i love the picture of she sleeping with her head pressed against the cage.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I really like the 3rd, 5th and 7th pics, so cute!


----------



## Riebie (Jul 29, 2007)

Awww baby baby how cute you are!!!


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Adorable! 

Kirby


----------

